# pretty sure its a tiger



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Been a while. This is a tiger right? Caught splake, tiger, rainbow, and brook out of this pond. I have caught plenty of colorful tigers but none with a fin like this one. Anywho..


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely a tiger trout. Brook trout? Looks like lower elevation, like 6500-7000'. Is this a private pond? 
Pretty tiger, BTW.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Definately a tiger trout, and a very pretty one at that. Congrats


----------

